# Anderson Silva Photoshop...



## djkt (Oct 8, 2008)

Was bored so I spent a bit of time doing this, Think it looks okay, what do you guys think?

See attached. :happy:


----------



## woodscreative (Aug 3, 2009)

Looks wicked except he looks more like he's been decorated with icing sugar than wearing lycra


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

I think you have too much time on your hands.


----------



## djkt (Oct 8, 2008)

Anderson ' Icing sugar ' Silva


----------



## Rampage-Gibson (Jun 22, 2009)

Requests: Swick as the Flash


----------



## djkt (Oct 8, 2008)

Ill see what i can do lol!


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

Haha briliant


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

AndyMulz said:


> I think you have too much time on your hands.


----------



## 2nd to GSP (Dec 27, 2009)

:tuf Looks wicked geezer!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

These can be with, or Ugg Classic Cardy 5819 Boots can be used in the use of UGG boots of a U.S.Nevertheless it is very cold, and breathable in summer.

Related Articles:

UGG Argyle Knit 5879

UGG Amelie Sandal 1688


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

If stormy horrible UGG 5608 Langley Soho Collection boots devotion and suede with a lid on the front and enlarged knee ankle spot is a very elegant and functional look (a new trend in shoes with bank pockets).

Related Articles:

UGG 5596 Elsey

ugg Tall Stripe Cable Knit 5822


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

Moreover, this is to show a condensed skirt with these couples, remember to skin under the top sidle of boats, a pleasant jacket and a brace of Skinny Jean are the really spongy skin, worn Mini UGG boots without socks in winter and cool in summer erode.

Related Articles:

Classic Argyle Knit UGG Boots

When cleaning your Ugg boots sale wash and dry


----------

